# Getting my old external webcam to work with iMac?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I have an old webcam that I bought back in 2002 for around $50, and surprisingly enough there's still a support page for it with downloads on the website here. They're only Windows drivers though (I originally bought it for use with a Sony Vaio laptop,now long gone).

I was hoping on connecting it to my iMac to get a different viewing angle, but when I launch either Photo Booth or QuickTime, they only detect my internal iSight camera, not the external Creative camera.

Any way of getting it to work?


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy. Is it USB webcam?

What system are you using?


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Try this web cams for Mac OS X.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

It's a USB webcam, I'm using Snow Leopard, and I just wanted to see if I could get it working for a small hobby project I had in mind so buying a new webcam doesn't seem warranted right now since it's nothing important I'll be doing with it; thanks though for that link.

So, any way of getting this USB webcam to work?


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

I am thinking the webcam is just old enough that there will not be any way to use it with OS X.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

exegete said:


> I am thinking the webcam is just old enough that there will not be any way to use it with OS X.


Depends on if you have Model A or Model B. One works, the other support is progressing.

More info here: http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/


----------

